# 1ST GO AT RE-FRIED BEANS



## Hawging It (Feb 26, 2019)

Raining hard all day, so smoking the HAWG is a no go. Going to cook Fajitas tomorrow night. Cooked re-fried beans for the first time today. They taste authentic and the wife agreed. Flank steak in the fridge marinating overnight and I plan to make Guacamole from scratch tomorrow as well. We love Mexican food and I have decided to learn how to cook it.
*PICS IF FINAL PRODUCT BELOW*

*Re-Fried Beans*

1 pound dried pinto beans (3 cups dried) *yields 5 cups or so once cooked*

 1 large yellow onion, cut into 4 large chunks

2 teaspoons dried oregano

1 teaspoon salt

1 teaspoon black pepper



 water, enough to cover the beans at least 2 inches

 4 tablespoons olive oil

1 teaspoon minced garlic

3 jalapenos, diced (I include the seeds)

*Instructions *

1. In a large pot, add in the dried pinto beans, yellow onions, dried oregano, salt and black pepper. Add in enough water to cover the beans at least two inches or more.

 2. On high heat, bring contents to a boil. Reduce heat to simmer, cover and cook until beans are tender, about 2 hours. Taste and season with more salt if necessary.

3. Drain beans, reserving the bean water. You should have about 5 cups of cooked beans.

 4. In a large black iron skillet, heat olive oil over medium-high heat. Add minced garlic and jalapenos and cook, stirring occasionally, until jalapenos begin to soften, about 3 to 4 minutes.

5. Add in 5 cups of the beans and cook for 2 more minutes. Add 2 cups of the reserved bean water and mash the beans to form a chunky paste using a bean masher or a potato masher. If you like your beans completely pureed, you could use a handheld or regular blender instead of a bean masher.

6. Reduce heat to medium and cook, stirring until the beans reach your desired consistency. Add more water one tablespoon at a time if you like your re-fried beans thinner. Taste, season with salt if necessary and serve.


----------



## chilerelleno (Feb 26, 2019)

Looks delicious, nice job.

So simple to make and yet so uncommon to most Norte Americanos.
I like them thick so I strain my beans well and let them cook down, if they get too thick its easy to just add a little broth from the pot.
I love to do mine with chorizo too, add some chopped onion and chiles to it and with tortillas you've a complete meal.


----------



## crazymoon (Feb 26, 2019)

HI, Looking like the beginnings of a good meal!


----------



## gmc2003 (Feb 26, 2019)

Looks real good from here. I like all my beans really thick baked, refried it doesn't matter. The thicker the better.

Point for sure
Chris


----------



## mike243 (Feb 26, 2019)

Looking good to me, wish I was 40 years younger, think I would like to spend 2-3 year in every ethnic kitchen around and learn to cook like it should be done. also wish I wasn't diabetic cause CR puts out some awesome food I shouldn't eat but want so bad lmao


----------



## indaswamp (Feb 26, 2019)

Lookin good hawgin it....recipe????


----------



## chef jimmyj (Feb 26, 2019)

chilerelleno said:


> Looks delicious, nice job.
> 
> So simple to make and yet so uncommon to most Norte Americanos.
> I like them thick so I strain my beans well and let them cook down, if they get too thick its easy to just add a little broth from the pot.
> I love to do mine with chorizo too, add some chopped onion and chiles to it and *with tortillas you've a complete meal.*



And a very long WINDY night for your Wife!!!...JJ


----------



## chilerelleno (Feb 26, 2019)

mike243 said:


> also wish I wasn't diabetic cause CR puts out some awesome food I shouldn't eat but want so bad lmao


Everything in moderation.
I'm type2 non-insulin.
I know I shouldn't at all with somethings, but I'm not a dagnabbit rabbit.
So I sometimes indulge, but I do so in moderation.


----------



## chilerelleno (Feb 26, 2019)

chef jimmyj said:


> And a very long WINDY night for your Wife!!!...JJ


 
But let me tell ya, my wife farts too.


----------



## mike243 (Feb 26, 2019)

Me Too lol,I think all great cooks may be Diabetic lol ,its a shame to be old and love some thing and cant start life over lol


----------



## mike243 (Feb 26, 2019)

Lol the metformin makes enuf gas I aint telling on the wife


----------



## Hawging It (Feb 26, 2019)

chilerelleno said:


> Looks delicious, nice job.
> 
> So simple to make and yet so uncommon to most Norte Americanos.
> I like them thick so I strain my beans well and let them cook down, if they get too thick its easy to just add a little broth from the pot.
> I love to do mine with chorizo too, add some chopped onion and chiles to it and with tortillas you've a complete meal.


Yep. I strained my beans and saved the liquid. Added 2 cups of liquid and cooked them in the black iron and mashed them to the consistency that I like. Will add the broth when I re heat them tomorrow. Thanks for the nice comments.


----------



## Hawging It (Feb 26, 2019)

crazymoon said:


> HI, Looking like the beginnings of a good meal!


Yep. Thanks!


----------



## Hawging It (Feb 26, 2019)

gmc2003 said:


> Looks real good from here. I like all my beans really thick baked, refried it doesn't matter. The thicker the better.
> 
> Point for sure
> Chris


I hear ya! I like em any kind of way. LOL


----------



## Hawging It (Feb 26, 2019)

mike243 said:


> Lol the metformin makes enuf gas I aint telling on the wife


HaHaHa!!!


----------



## Hawging It (Feb 26, 2019)

chilerelleno said:


> But let me tell ya, my wife farts too.


TOOT AND TELL IT!! POOT AND SMELL IT!!! lol!!


----------



## Hawging It (Feb 26, 2019)

chef jimmyj said:


> And a very long WINDY night for your Wife!!!...JJ


Breezy! For sure! LOL!!!


----------



## Hawging It (Feb 26, 2019)

indaswamp said:


> Lookin good hawgin it....recipe????


I'll upload soon


----------



## Hawging It (Feb 26, 2019)

mike243 said:


> Looking good to me, wish I was 40 years younger, think I would like to spend 2-3 year in every ethnic kitchen around and learn to cook like it should be done. also wish I wasn't diabetic cause CR puts out some awesome food I shouldn't eat but want so bad lmao


Really like Mexican and Cajun food.


----------



## Hawging It (Feb 26, 2019)

I posted the recipe.


----------



## Hawging It (Feb 26, 2019)

indaswamp said:


> Lookin good hawgin it....recipe????


Posted it.


----------



## Hawging It (Feb 27, 2019)

OK got all my various colors of bell peppers sliced, onion sliced. Flank steak been marinating over night. Made Guacamole for the first time. Got good flour tortillas going to re heat the re-fried beans I did yesterday by adding a little broth. Will put it all together later tonight. I'll send picks.


----------



## Hawging It (Feb 27, 2019)

My wife of 43 years said they were as good as it gets. We travel across the country enjoying AMERICA. We have eaten at a lot of hole in the wall Mexican Joints. Whatever she says is good with me. Pics attached.


----------



## indaswamp (Feb 27, 2019)

Hawging It said:


> Posted it.


Thanks!


----------



## SGMan (Mar 14, 2019)

My daughter and I LOOOOOOVE some refried beans - Thank you for your recipe!  

One thing I like to do with mine, is fry up some bacon and use the pan seasonings (plus a little of the crushed/cooked bacon) back into the mix.   Many moons ago I used to leave the bacon grease, but 'refrying' the beans on the seasoned pan makes them just the right amount of zing for our tastes!


----------

